#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  To generate a report from outlook to excel

## excelbobby

Hi there,

I has been assigned to look after the mail tracing department . I am assigned to generate and send reports to my head for the no. of communication mails received from clients and no. of mails which has been replied by my executives(8 members). This report needs to be generated automatically in excel. Can anyone help me out ??

----------


## davesexcel

There are a lot of threads based on emailing from excel. Enter "Email from excel" and look at the different threads.

----------

